# Ford 550 backhoe service manual



## Paul Finland (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi all
I have a Ford 550 backhoe from 1977. I need the CORRECT service manual that suites the version of tractor I own (see attached photo of the plate). It's a DF212Z
Can anyone point me at where to get the service manual? I need an original copy or high quality copy.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't really recommend anything, but this looks promising.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-550-5...388878?hash=item3af54a46ce:g:HDoAAOSw-olZ7nAd
If the manual for sale is the one shown, it doesn't look like a cheap copy.
Or this one if you'd prefer removable pages..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-550-5...134315?hash=item46638161eb:g:I34AAOSwVJhZVYYn
With removable pages, you could photocopy the ones you are going to use, and save the original from being mucked up with oil and grease, etc..
Just a suggestion on the manuals.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

CMN has one:
http://www.classicmachinery.net/forum/app.php/dl_ext/?cat=83&sid=5f7c365db6927fc66b6968aabdf2232f

I guess you are in Finland or Sweden (Falu red walls...)?
If you can handle Swedish, that file and other 550 related documents can be found at Maskinisten:
https://www.maskinisten.net/downloads.php?cat=52

I do not know the quality, or if they are CORRECT, but if they are not what you want, at least you will know what you should not buy.


***Edit
The sticker says DF211Z (No PTO)
***


----------



## Paul Finland (Jun 30, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I can't really recommend anything, but this looks promising.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-550-5...388878?hash=item3af54a46ce:g:HDoAAOSw-olZ7nAd
> If the manual for sale is the one shown, it doesn't look like a cheap copy.
> Or this one if you'd prefer removable pages..
> ...


Thanks pogobill 
Do you know if the manuals will cover all types of Ford 550 backhoe? Or do I need a specific manual? 
Paul


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I couldn't say for sure, but I suspect that they cover any rendition of your specific tractor in the years that it was manufactured.... 1975-1978.
You may want to see if it includes both the engines that were available for that tractor.


----------

